#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  FIDIC Standards Collection

## raz

Dear Community: 



Actually, I am collecting all FIDIC standards. I have several standards but I am looking for others. Who want interchange with me in order to have the complete collection. Please post if you are interestedSee More: FIDIC Standards Collection

----------


## gusrus

Mr. Raz...

I need FIDIC data...
Can you send me to gusrus@gmail.com, what you have ...

Before, I would say Thank you very much.

----------


## gusrus

Mr. Raz...

I need FIDIC data...
Can you send me to gusrus@gmail.com, what you have ...

Before, I would say Thank you very much.

----------


## raz

What you can offer to me?

----------


## Mounzer

I am Interested too,
Can you please offer to me?.
thanks a lot  :Smile: 
Mounzer

----------


## Han Ah kwang

FIDIC is an acronym for Fdration Internationale Des Ingnieurs &ndash; Conseils - i.e. the French for the International Federation of Consulting Engineers). The organisation was founded in 1913 by three countries each wholly or partly francophone (being Belgium, France and Switzerland). There are now 78 Member Associations from all over the world, and FIDIC is currently located in the World Trade Centre in Geneva, Switzerland.

What do the FIDIC suite of contracts cover?

In 1999, FIDIC published a completely new suite of contracts, the 'Rainbow Suite', including:

    Red Book: Conditions of Contract for Construction for Building and Engineering Works designed by the Employer (1st Edition 1999).

    Yellow Book: Conditions of Contract for Plant and Design-Build &ndash; for electrical and mechanical plant, and for building works, designed by the Contractor (1st Edition 1999).

    Silver Book: Conditions of Contract for EPC / Turnkey Projects (1st Edition 1999)

    Green Book: Short form of Contract (1st Edition 1999)

Other FIDIC contracts published before or after that date include:

    Pink Book: A version of the Red Book approved for use by the Multilateral Development Banks. The Islamic Development Bank and the World Bank worked with FIDIC in developing this contract form.

    Orange Book: Conditions of Contract for Design &ndash; Build and Turnkey (1st Edition 1995).

    Gold Book: DBO Contract - Conditions of Contract for Design, Build and Operate Projects (1st Edition 2008)

    Sub-consultancy Agreement (1st Edition 1992)

    White Book: Client/Consultant Model Services Agreement (4th Edition 2006)

    Blue &ndash; Green Book: Dredgers Contract (1st Edition 2006)

    Conditions of Subcontract for Construction: for use with the Red Book and the Pink Book (Test Book was published in 2009, 1st edition 2011).

----------


## Han Ah kwang

*Red Book*: Conditions of Contract for Construction for Building and Engineering Works designed by the Employer (1st Edition 1999).

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joelbalinon

Hello! Please share your collection FIDIC Handbook joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## lester

please send me the detail, here is my email les88gon@gmail.com. thnks

----------


## lester

Hi please share it to me here is my email. les88gon@gmail.com

----------


## endorphin

Hi please share it with me: jheuvel68@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## endorphin

Hi please share it with me: jheuvel68@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## raz

..................... ^^

See More: FIDIC Standards Collection

----------


## salasssa

thx!!!!

----------

